# Enter To Win A Fluke 3000 FC DMM / PRV240 Proving Unit Kit!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It takes more than just showing up every day to be a good electrician. If you are doing this just for a paycheck, my guess is you're gonna hate it. It's not a job.... it's a career. If you can't see yourself applying yourself to the craft and doing this 1 month or 1 year or 10 years from now, start looking for something else.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I would say learn as much as you can then pick an aspect of the trade that you like doing, example , Motor controls, residential, industrial, service work, whatever and then specialize in the part of it. Also take advantage of any educational opertunities that come your way, not just electrical but business as well.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

"Don't give up the ship! Keep bailing."

This advice was given to me when I first joined the navy. It applies to every aspect of work, no matter what it might be. If it's a tough job or project, a painfully repetitive task or a never ending series of failures. Don't give up, keep working towards your goal. 

It's also great advice if your ever on a ship that's in the middle of the ocean and there is water coming in.


----------



## Schulz0 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do something even if it's wrong.

The wardon (forman) Of my first shop told me this when it came to troubleshooting. He also told me to think of it as it was your own house and nobody was around to help what would you do. You would do something even if it was wrong because that's how you learn by your mistakes. And hopefully not to make the same mistake. Put as much thought into it as you can and don't give up so easy.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Learn how to read people. Your education depends upon whether or not another human wants to teach you. In a lot of cases, this means keep your mouth shut and your eyes and ears open. Learn how to get every last trick and secret you can out of those that will teach you.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I would say, don't take things personal, we all start out at the bottom doing the crappy work
Do not be afraid to ask questions, I would always rather somebody ask a questions than assume something
I tell them it cost more money for me to fix something than if you ask another question


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

Wear a toolbelt even if you are only using a screwdriver. Keep the cellphone in your pocket. Clean up after yourself and stay organized. Find someone that will teach you and let you make some mistakes. Steer clear of those people that would keep you on the bottom in order to line their own pockets.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The most important tool for any electrical worker is his knowledge.

Hence, gaining knowledge is the essence of apprenticeship.

The single most valuable text, for apprentice and journeyman alike, is the NEC Handbook. It is the NEC; but with details and sketches to flesh out the Code.

The most important tools are your testers. They dope out circuits, and protect you.

An apprentice should acquire a voltage tick ( influence tester ) straight off. 

It's essential during new builds, as temp circuits trip... and must be restored. 

Test first where regular power is on. Don't work on live circuits, live j-boxes.

Logically, the next tester an apprentice needs is a T5-600. It is just about perfect for the readings that an apprentice will need -- for years to come: volts, amps, resistance

It's customary for apprentices to be tasked with basic grunt work.

So don't be discouraged if you find yourself doing 'non-electrical' work... trenching, toting, tugging, hoisting... and all the rest is essential to our trade.

Invest in quality boots and gloves. Injuries to feet and hands are game changers.

You'll pick up all of the other verities of our trade day by day. 

A pocket pad and pencil to keep track will make you look very smart. :thumbsup:

My last tip: young guys... no phone calls, no texts. :no: ( except to your foreman  )


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Try to get on with a local established company.

Preferably they will have a construction crew of +10 to 30 workers.

Most important they will also have a Service Department. << *this will be your goa*l... get in the service department as a helper.

I worked for such a company. Started as a helper on a school job. Then a hospital. 1st. yr. of course just grunt work but did learn how to run conduit (school crawl space  ) and pulled some wire. Ny worst job on construction was tamping sand in ditches with a 4x4 post.  

I was a good worker and the company had tons of work going on.

They had eight service trucks and one day one showed up and he needed a 1st. year to help pull wire for a day or two on a small job.

I never went back to the construction jobs. I floated as a helper amongst the service trucks. *A most entertaining apprenticeship* with thousands of different smaller jobs. From a massive hovercraft to explosion proof oil type jobs to gas station conversions, small stores in malls, traffic lights in the surrounding towns.. The company did it all.

You also get to know the office folks and maybe the boss. When it comes to lay-offs you are a person with a face not a payroll number. You will survive where others are gone.

On becoming a journeyman I was given my own service truck. I worked an additional 4 years for the company before striking out on my own.

On the truck I learned much.

Don't get stuck running pipe forever. Or installing switches. Or...


----------



## LA3rd (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't make assumptions. Ask.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Listen and watch closely. Come to anticipate the next move. Use the proper tools for the task at hand. Pride reflects in your craftmanship. Be respectful and polite. And pay attention you can learn from everyone even the other trades. You always work better as a team than an individual.


----------



## troberts2007 (Sep 28, 2012)

If your following all the advice from previous post you will be in great shape. The only thing I can add would be as you move up and make journeyman don't go into debt keeping up with the other electricians.keep your expenses low and live within a budget. You don't need a new z71 pickup truck as much as you think. That way if slowdowns or lay offs come you don't have to panic and if you ever decide to go out on your own then you will not nred to be desperate for work and can pick and choose the best most profitable jobs.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't stop going to night school and be safe on the job


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Ears & eyes open. No attitudes. Be humble & ask questions when there is down time (lunch). Be loyal to a good teacher. This work is exciting & invigorating.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Dont be afraid to look dumb. The guy who worries they will look dumb never manages to learn anything and actualy becomes dumb.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

How much knowledge is enough......just a little bit more. 

Knowledge is one half of the equation, work ethic is the other. 

Always treat others with dignity and respect, even when they treat you poorly. 

The basic motto of other trades is 'don't screw it up', ours is 'don't blow it up'. Lol.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Have a passion for the trade. You will do just fine. There are good days and bad, just keep that passion.:thumbsup:


But alas, the prize will probably not ship to Canada.:laughing:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Keep a good attitude, be humble but confident, don't be late, don't leave early, stay organized, don't guess...ask questions, always be trying to learn something new, try your best...have pride in your work, keep your phone in your pocket, don't piss off or annoy the boss.


----------



## TheElectriciansWife (Oct 28, 2015)

From the husband, spend a bit more on decent tools. They last longer, work better, and make your life easier. Additionally you do not need the whole list of tools right from the start, borrow if you do not have yet, most people are more than willing to help!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

figure out how to become valuable to your employer


always get to work early, that way, if you are late, you will still be on time

take notes


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

if you are learning something every day it doesnt mean you are stupid 
It means you are very observant (a good trait to have in our line of work)

always do the best you can at anything you can do and take pride in your work, quality comes with being thorough, and speed comes with lots of experience.
and above all the best tool you have is your mind dont let it go stale


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Be humble and loose the attitude. You don't know everything and you will not be running the company in a year. You have to work your way up the ladder by listening to others and always learning new things. If an journeyman is doing something you already know how to do help him anyways and learn how to do it again and again.


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

A circuit is not dead unless you tested it dead. Test your tester on a known live source, test your circuit dead, test your tester on a known live source again. Make sure the circuit is locked out according to your company's procedures.
And lastly, more than 4 times as many construction workers die from falls than electrocution.


----------



## PeteBuh (Jul 26, 2013)

Ask questions and seek out the answers. Even the most simple questions have meaningful answers you will use again and again.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Always lock/tag-out, never work live, it will save your life.


----------



## amishman Elec (Feb 1, 2015)

Do what you're told and realize that we know what we're doing as we've been doing this for a long time. Usually your way (your new idea) isn't actually a new idea. If you want know the best way to get something done right, watch, listen and learn.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

It's ok to learn something and go home to practice, like putting in a switch or receptacle.
But don't think just because you can do this at home that you can go around and "save the world" with your limited knowledge/experience.
Having just enough knowledge or experience to be dangerous is usually what gets people hurt and also discourages you.
Give it time and you will be able to offer help with the knowledge you gain while working under someone else.

Theory sounds boring as heck when you are just starting with the reading/studying part. But be patient, you will be glad you paid attention to the 'boring stuff" later on, especially with troubleshooting something.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

1. Be on time/dependable 
2. Think ahead (try to know what you journeyman or supervisor is thinking and have an answer or tools ready)
3. Be quiet and listen to everything. (Customers, journeyman/supervisor) People watch, learn people.
4. Always be polite and "happy" with customers. 
5. Secretaries can make things easy or really hard. (Keep them happy)
6. Above all.....have your own tools and don't let anyone use them.

Good luck


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Take pride in your personal appearance. Get a haircut. Don't show up with piercings or a scruffy beard. Subscribe to trade magazines and get all the tool and supply catalogs you can get your hands on. It will give you a big advantage to know what is available and how to utilize it. If you're going to waste money, waste it on good tools and testers. Don't be too hard on yourself. And don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

Fully listen when a journeyman is giving you advice, even if you think you've heard the tip before. You may find out that there is in fact a better way of doing a task.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

The best advice I can give is that you can always learn something from somebody, even if it's what not to do. You will see how many different people do the same task and will choose the best method that fits you. There are 1000 ways to perform the same task, find what works for you.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Pipe bending:

Go buy 100' of 3/4" EMT AND A 3/4" Ideal EMT bender with the handle and the book ,, read the book many times.

Now set up a sheet of plywood in your garage or basement.

Put a 4" square box at the 6 o'clock position 1' above that have a 2" PVC going across your path measure up another foot and make a mark,,,,about 30" to the right place another box at the 3 o'clock position .

Now make a box-offset to come out of your box at the 6 o'clock position then make a 3 point saddle to go over your 2" PVC, then measure to make a 90 DEG bend to your box at the 3 o'clock position make a box-offset to hit the box at the 3 o'clock position, use some one-hole clips to secure your pipe.

You must do this in one piece "NO COUPLINGS"....:laughing::thumbup:

Doing this is good practice and you can make it even harder for good measure .

Take your time and teach yourself this once you get this down you'll have a much better understanding of bending pipe and installing it like it's a piece of cake.

When you're doing such things as back to back 90's you should use two torpedo levels to make your work perfect the first time.


Have fun messing around with it,as you practice you'll see results within the first 100'.

I've done this myself many times just to get the practice and keep these skills sharp.

Good luck and Welcome to the electrical trade..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

keep your eye on the ball.

this will mean different things at different points in your career. As an apprentice, it basically means 3 things. 
1) learn the trade. learn your tools, how to use them. learn the right tools. learn your meters inside and out, and their limitations and proper use.
2) learn safety. learn how to be safe, and how to avoid unsafe situations and scenarios.
3) learn what you need to learn to get to the next step in your career. keep all the documentation you will need to prove your hours worked so you will be able to take your test. When things are going well, get letters of recommendation and verification letters from the people you work for to save for later. 

later in your career, you will need to focus on other things and the ball will get bigger. It will include making career decisions on what you think is best for yourself, money, whether you want to specialize or go into management, what type of training you can get people to supply you or go out and get yourself, and many other things. Consider every opportunity that comes along, and seek out opportunities that might not be obvious. Managing other people is always a stepping stone to more money, but not everyone is cut out to be a manager. Whatever path you end up taking, keep up with your training and seek out and get training that will help you be better at whatever it is you are doing, even if that is managing projects, programming, cad work, or specialization that has little to do with general power wiring.

keep positive, and good luck.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

learn everything you can. don't be afraid to ask questions. you are going to make mistakes.don't think when you start out from school that you know every thing, because you can learn something new every day. also when working around wiring never trust anyone when they say "IT'S OFF." check it with a meter yourself because everyone makes mistakes, & in this field one mistake can end your life real quick. as one of my bosses said when we started every day "you came in here alive & i want you to go home that way." :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Pipe bending:
> 
> Go buy 100' of 3/4" EMT AND A 3/4" Ideal EMT bender with the handle and the book ,, read the book many times.
> 
> ...


Are you completely crazy ?

Try Greenlee 841...

Try Kleins Benfield bender...

And his ultimate bending manual

http://www.amazon.com/Benfield-Conduit-Bending-Manual-Jack/dp/0872885100

http://ecmweb.com/benfield-conduit-bending-manual-ereader-apple-devices-iphoneipad

Benfield invented the modern one-shot bender. It replaced the "hickey." 

It was expressly designed for EMT -- which was state of the art -- eighty-years ago !


&&&

For the journey men:

Check this out:

*BENFIELD CONDUIT BENDER HICKEY NO 9 3/4" and 1/2" EMT & Rigid Conduit NOS*



http://www.ebay.com/itm/BENFIELD-CO...490881?hash=item5d5e4444c1:g:g1oAAOSwT5tWJUQH

NEVER attempt to learn EMT bending with 1/2" EMT. It's too easy... builds bad habits.

Save your money. There will be PLENTY of 3/4" EMT scrap for you to mess with -- sooner than you might think.

Patience, padawan. 

Knowing the NEC Handbook will ace out all other texts.

Many are put off by its price tag... yet are willing to throw fantastic sums at this, that, and the other.

Don't.

If you want to see any AHJ jump out of his socks -- have your current NEC Handbook -- open and displayed on the hood of your pick-up.

Everybody knows how to turn a screwdriver.

Knowing WHY of the Code -- that's the trick. :thumbsup:

As nifty as EMT// RMC bending is... no apprentice is expected to have such skill. :laughing:


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

A lot of young people have a problem with manual labor. They think being an electrician is just wires and panels. You have to get past the tedious parts of our trade, like attics, crawl spaces, ditches, environments that are dirty, dusty, itchy, oily, wet, hot, cold, etc, before you get to the more technical aspects. We have all gone through it, and it will always be part of an apprentice's journey.


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

Show up 30 minutes early. Don't talk about your personal life or politics. Keep your mouth shut and your ears open. A good pair of kleins, a 6" flat and a 6" Phillips screwdrivers will get you through a lot of situations. When someone above you is giving you a hard time, just grin and bear it. Don't get angry, if they see it bothers you, it will never stop.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

telsa said:


> Are you completely crazy ?:laughing:


:wacko::wacko:




















:laughing:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

If you're going to excel in this trade beyond being a mechanic or installer, expect to spend a significant amount of time studying and learning away from the classroom, and continuously until retirement. Along with technology advancements, the rules, regulations, and codes will be all be effected and updated.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Be prepared to put up with crap. Electricians are a weird bunch. If they know they can under your skin, they're relentless(some).


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If you intend to bring a fancy smancy meter like a 
fluke 3000 FC DMM, on a jobsite,don't turn your back on it.
They grow legs and run like Carl Lewis.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Plan on having to work hard and get dirty and have keep learning new things, even after you become a journeyman. Also don't be on your phone except at break time or lunch time.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

A Neutral/groundED Conductor is just as dangerous as the Line/ungrounded conductor.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I honestly think If I wanted to be a good all around electrician I would work for a small company that does a bit of everything. It is cool to be on big jobs but you don't learn much going to get coffee and kissing some J-man's ass. It always amazes me on this site how many 10 year j-mans are on here that can barely wire a 3 way. Don't get me wrong we need all kinds of specialties in the trade but only knowing one mans way of doing things is no way to learn anything right.
I am a small co with 4 j-man and only 2 apprentices. I move them around as much as I can so they get the whole experience. Then when they become J-men they have a whole lot of different job under their belt and know by then what they like to do. Service, commercial, industrial or resi. 
Other than that the apprentices I keep are the ones that ask questions because they have tried to look it up or were studying the code and it didn't make sense. In the 20 years or so I have been in business I have only had 1 long time apprentice fail the test and that was because he was cockky and I knew he wasn't ready so I told him to go take it. 
In short, study, study and test yourself. Never just believe what a J-man tells you but listen especially on the safety stuff.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Stop smoking.

Set goals in regard to where you want to be in 4 years and implement the plan.

Save your money, and i mean sock it away vigorously.

Be strong and do your job, but take care of your body (back, knees, etc.)

Do these things or not, but you'll remember what i said after age 35.


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

Learn Spanish or go to college


----------



## Wireitout (Apr 15, 2012)

Never take anyones word that the power is off. Check for yourself.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Show up on time, be respectful in every way you can and do not let anyone ruin your day. There is always tomorrow.
Respect is earned and that goes for the journeyman as well.
Learn to work with others.
The best advice was given to me.

"Never miss a chance to shut the **** up".


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

I will tell them the same thing I was told by my first Foreman when I was fresh out of the Navy and working my first job as a civilian.

"Is that the type of work you want to be known for"

I was fortunate to have gotten job with a small electrical contractor doing a rather large Industrial job. When I started running conduit my foreman would always walk up to me when I was doing my receptacle drops and place a level on the pipe....If the bubble was even just slightly off of center in the lines he would just say..."well if that's the type of work you want to be known for" and then just walk away.

I knew what he was getting at...I understood that my work is a reflection of my abilities and a reflection of my contractor as a whole. That attention to detail has stuck with me through the years and I will always thank him for that.

As an Apprentice you will learn all the basics. Theory, safety, what tools are there to make your life easier, etc....But what is rarely taught and stressed is the ability to do a job, do it right, and make it so no one can ever, and I mean ever look at it later down the road and say WTF.


----------



## hippbilly (Oct 28, 2015)

*apprentice advice*

not a single bit of advice but all related
I tell my apprentices the following;
get to know what you don't know! a mistake can be deadly- ask first if unsure
listen to your journeyman, ask questions
don't rush any work,work safe first
always test power yourself, don't trust others it is dead
listen, learn and put in practice


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Welcome to the dojo*



Cricket said:


> *What sincere advice would you offer to an apprentice electrician?*
> 
> On *November 11, 2015* we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner.


Ah Geez Cricket, you know how _old and ugly_ we are here , yet make every effort for us to be _nice_ ....:laughing:

Ok then, one from the _wayback_ machine.....:whistling2:

Most folks remember Bruce Lee , the martial arts star of the 60's & 70's

In an interview at his peak he was asked what style he was , apparently many of the martial arts icons of the time were confused.

He replied *"I am all styles, and none"*.....

Lee had simply taken the best of all his influences to produce the talent he was.

So my advice follows suit, take a little from all you work with, see, do.....be the *Bruce Lee of the electrical trade*:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

If you don't know something ask. Never be afraid to ask no matter what it is. We all start somewhere and if you show a genuine interest to learn people will help.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

What sincere advice would you offer to an apprentice electrician?

Show up on time, work hard, ask lots of questions, be eager to learn. Accept an occasional failure but learn from your mistakes. Always keep up on the latest products, tools and electrical codes.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

- Early is on time, on time is late, late is inexcusable. 

- Absolutely no standing around. Pick up a broom, organize the gang box, empty trash...look busy at all times. Trust me...someone is ALWAYS watching. 

- If given a task you've never done before, admit it and ASK for clear direction. Communication breakdown IMO, is the #1 cause of going back to redo a task. Expectations vary from person to person. 

- Take care of your hands, feet, knees, eyes, lungs. If people give you crap for wearing gloves, knee pads, safety glasses, respirator, etc...remember, they don't live in your body. 

- Upon starting a new job, do your darnedest to not call in sick or take personal time off for first 6 months...that's just me. 

- A difficult task or a stubborn part of the task can 99% of the time be done easily by walking away and taking a 5 minute break. Then come back to it. 

-Lastly...for the love of all that is good and holy...stop talking about ANYTHING not related to the job or task at hand...keep personal affairs to yourself unless asked by your foreman.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

No one is born knowing this trade, it takes years of training through repetition and variety of experience to become knowledgeable

Don't just learn how, strive to know why

The only dumb question is the one you don't ask

When you get done doing what I asked you to do, ask "What's next?"


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Be a willing student for the rest of your career. Never stop learning. If you feel that you know it all, try something new. Make your work your own. Take ownership and pride in knowing that _you accomplished the job._


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

galt said:


> don't let out the magic smoke.


fify.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

1. Your meter is the best tool you have and always treat everyone with respect.
2. Don't ever put/post anything in an email, you can't live with for forever!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

A couple of others that I have mentioned before , pull up your damn pants and axe body spray is NOT deodorant.


----------



## Cove Ban (Oct 29, 2015)

My advice to an apprentice starting out in the trade would be to start with a company specializing in residential and commercial. In that way a person will learn the basics of "on the job" training. Don't be afraid of asking questions if a person is unsure. Always and i can not stress this enough Always clean up after the job or task is complete.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Stop smoking.
> 
> Set goals in regard to where you want to be in 4 years and implement the plan.
> 
> ...


Please build a time machine and go back and find 25 year old me.
I've made and spent millions of dollars and walk like a zombie.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Never stop learning, and buy quality tools.


----------



## clm (Jun 9, 2012)

Black to black, white to white,
every two is a pair,
and if it isn't a fuse or an overload it's mechanical.

:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would tell an apprentice to be patient and to listen to what is being said. I would say they need to learn the nomenclature as well as the names of the tools and the electrical part. It is a real drag when you send the helper to the vehicle and they come back with the wrong part. 

Listen, learn and then perform. Come into work on time and show the boss that you want to work and have an interest in the trade. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

ampman said:


> A couple of others that I have mentioned before , pull up your damn pants and axe body spray is NOT deodorant.


 
:laughing::laughing: Yes, please pull up your pants.
Back in the day it was referred to as plumbers cleavage.

Be on time and ready to work.
Remove all jewelry, including the nose ring, eye stud etc.
Don't stand there with your hands in your pockets, find something to do.
Tell your buddies to not text/call you during business hours.
Show respect to guys who have been in the trade a while.
Make sure you understand the task at hand, ask questions if you don't.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Their best tool as an apprentice is their ears. Need to thoroughly listen and understand what the journeyman tell them. Never pretend they know what they are doing, don't be afraid to ask questions. The dumbest question is the one not asked. And make sure they buy a nice pair of work boots.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Learn the theory, never be afraid to ask. Commit to being a life-long learner as it doesn't end after you get your ticket. Be the guy that is diligent and prideful in your work and you will always be in demand.


----------



## stevenmbrown (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't settle for what journeymen teach you. Study on your own as well. Don't try to show everyone up, but at the same time, don't just sit back and watch. Get your hands in there whenever it's appropriate (safety), and speak up when you can contribute!


----------



## QueBall (Oct 30, 2015)

Not everyone at the supply house is a jerk. Only that last guy who "helped" you.


----------



## TANK2333B (Oct 30, 2015)

*Fluke*



Cricket said:


> View attachment 66609
> 
> 
> We have partnered with Fluke to give away the *Fluke 3000 FC DMM / PRV240 Proving Unit Kit* to one of our members!
> ...


Keep your eyes and ears open.Listen,learn and be patient.Do NOT show up using "mickey mouse tools",safety is your number one priority.


----------



## Nbaxterautomation (Oct 30, 2015)

Mistakes happen, learn from them and overcome any obstical that stand in your way


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

*advice for an apprentice electrician*

1) Stay busy all the time. Never get caught sitting around. There's always something to do, like trash pickup, sweeping, etc.
2) Take pride in your work and be the best at whatever you're doing, be it running pipe, or sweeping up the jobsite.
3) Work hard at being organized.
4) If asked by Fluke who gave you the best advice, pick me.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There is a lot of good advice here, definitely. One theme is to remember you have two hands, two feet, two eyes, and two ears, but just one mouth, for a good reason: listen more than you talk. 

Pay attention, and read between the lines. You're going to get your chops busted. With some people it's because that's just what's done, some want to get your attention so you learn something and don't kill yourself, some are just ignorant miserable people. Figuring out who's who will help you deal with them appropriately.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Marry a rich woman with big boobs.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If someone sends you to the supply house for a sky hook.
Drive to the beach, ignore all calls from shop or anyone that you work with, spend the whole day there and return to the job site about 15 minutes before quitting time.
When they ask where you have been all day, tell them you have been looking for that darn sky hook everywhere you could think of.

This may not work as well as it did when it happened to me. Back then we had no cell phones!


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

I would say don't be afraid to try something, even if it doesn't work out. That's the best way to learn and create your own methods of doing the tasks of the trade. A million people will show you their way of doing something, you have to discover the best way for YOU to do it. Even if you break something, there is nothing that can't be fixed (although it might be really expensive.)


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

The advice I would give to an apprentice is:

Write things down.

Get a small notepad and write things down. Your head will be swimming with things to remember, things to look up, questions you may have and responsibilities given to you.

Nothing impresses me more than an apprentice who is on the ball.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

If you want to last in this trade take care of your knees & back. Wear the proper safety gear when needed and use knee pads when kneeling down on concrete or any other hard surface for long periods of time. Don't stress your back, lift with your legs or use any tools you can to do the lifting for you.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Helmut said:


> Marry a rich woman with big boobs.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

~CS~


----------



## RicRumbolt (Oct 31, 2015)

Always be aware of what's going on around you, protect yourself.


----------



## Scubasteve82 (Oct 23, 2015)

Clean up after yourself. I can't tell you how many general contractors or supers are suprised /impressed when my guys pick up their trash after completing a task. It shows professionalism and nobody wants to slip on a piece of MC near electrical equipment. Unless of course you are on a job with union laborers, wouldn't want to take their work away. 

Also just enjoy what you are doing. Sometimes it's going to be miserable but nothing beats the feeling of turning on a piece of equipment for the first time or seeing a room light up.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Simple really....

Act professional in all things you do. Remember that the image of a trades person as a drunken, loudmouth, undereducated slob is gone. Wether you are at work or in your social life, you represent the image of a trades person so be professional about it.

If you act professional at work , then the punctuality, good craftsmanship, eagerness to learn, ability to complete tasks and respect for those who are trying to teach will naturally follow.




Can I have my Fluke now???


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RunningSparky said:


> - Early is on time, on time is late, late is inexcusable...


 I prefer the variant: You need to be ready to start working at X o'clock.

I've worked for guys that liked to bitch if you weren't a half-hour early and that doesn't fly: If I'm not paying someone to be there, I've got no call to expect them to be.

But if someone is holding up he show at start time because they're still finding tools or finishing coffee, I agree that's a problem.


----------



## wanderer (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't treat any task like it's unimportant. I'll go out of my way to recognize the guys who take the initiative to clean up the site, organize material, etc. It shows that you want to work. I tell newbies that if they can't find things to do, then they aren't looking hard enough.


----------



## WalkOfDoom (Apr 28, 2008)

learn as much as you can, from who ever and where ever you can. you will be supersized who you can learn from, never turn down anyone.


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

Always use a low-Z (low impedance) voltmeter when measuring normal building wiring voltages. A high- impedance meter will often produce erroneous results -- showing voltage when there really isn't a metallic connection to a voltage source.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

The more you know...the more you're worth. 

I tell that to the apprentice class I teach here in Local 3 IBEW, NYC


----------



## hard wire (Oct 6, 2010)

After reading through most of the pearls of wisdom provided here I notice we all seem to have a lot of the same advice for new apprentices. Everything is very valid and should be taken to heart and thought about seriously. The one thing I always stress to my apprentices and new journeyman is to take pride in your trade and think about the next guy who has to work on this .... it may be you. Never leave a job in such a poor condition that when another electrician sees it he only thought is "What happened here?".


----------



## azzaman77 (Nov 25, 2010)

I can not see if this is worldwide, but I'll give my shot here .

"Don't ever hesistate to ask if something is unclear to you, even about little things.
Don't ever hesistate to share your thought if you have different opinion on setting things done.
Don't ever say to yourself that you'll never learn this if something seems difficult or not understandable.
AND
Do love your profession because it's one of the most interesting.
Do wait eternity before you can say you got it all"


----------



## solarchick (Aug 5, 2010)

Never believe it when someone tells you the circuit is dead. Take the time to test. It may save you from a bad bite or worse.


----------



## codyc (Nov 9, 2011)

*Tell the wiremen to F Off, when he requests the wire stretcher*

My best piece of advice, is always show respect to the elders on the job and learn every trick you can from them. Don't forget to look well, talk well and conduct yourself with dignity at all times. As part of this, use your brain and do not fall for stupid jokes, I have heard them all. Cutting 4 foot flourescent tubes into 2 footers, wire stretcher, conduit condenser, lol. If you fall for them, you will lose a little respect, yet you may gain some for the effort


----------



## amhrdwd1 (Jul 10, 2010)

The most successful Electrician is the safest Electrician. Your safety comes first. Never put the completion of a job before your own personal safety. After all, going home at the end of the day is your #1 priority. Work smart, be clean, and stay safe.


----------



## dwkanepe (Jan 24, 2013)

*Learn the Whys...Not Just the Hows and Whats*

It's not enough to just learn what is required by Code. You should learn where the requirements came from and why they came to be (and, sometimes need to be revised). Always keep in mind that the Code is the absolute MINIMUM not the ultimate. Do you want to fly in a plane maintained by someone with the minimum of ability?




Cricket said:


> View attachment 66609
> 
> 
> We have partnered with Fluke to give away the *Fluke 3000 FC DMM / PRV240 Proving Unit Kit* to one of our members!
> ...


----------



## ronricci (Sep 1, 2013)

*Its your life and you only get one*

Spend at least one-half of the rest of your career learning about electrical safety in all types of panels, buildings, machinery, substations. Know all there is to know about personal protective gear and arc flash in high voltage. Never assume someone else will be totally responsible for your life or anyone else's. They may not have the same safety priorities. Look out for yourself and correct anyone you see doing something unsafe on the job. At the end of the day your family wants you to come home. Same is true for your boss and all of the people in your gang. When it comes to safety, you are allowed to tell your boss he is wrong and even argue aggressively. Don't always trust instruments to tell you it is safe to proceed. Make sure they are working by checking a circuit you know is live!


----------



## Glantz496 (Apr 28, 2014)

Always show up early and ready to go. Never sacrifice your own personal safety just to get done quicker. Better it takes a little while longer and making it home than trying to hurry through a job and end up in a hospital or six feet under.


----------



## BigDog116 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Work as if you were working for yourself*

Any job worth doing is a job worth doing right. Always do the kind of work that you are willing to put your name on.:thumbsup:


----------



## linkdude64 (Oct 4, 2013)

*My advice...*

Every dead electrician knew the power was off.


----------



## poeboy (May 15, 2010)

wow, there is lots of advice to give.... lets assume the apprentice is a hard worker, and likable.... with that much given :

save $10 a week to spend on tools, after you fill your pouch with screwdrivers and pliers don't stop saving, because meters and other tools (or toys) only get more expensive. 

Also that God gave us 2 ears and 1 mouth for a reason. Listen twice as much as you talk, but do ask questions when in doubt.


----------



## ACMELECTRIC (Apr 19, 2015)

*Electricity: Is The Silent Killer!*

Always remember electricity is a silent killer. Work safely and respect the voltage whatever it may be.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Learn why*

Learn a bit about why you are doing a particular thing. If you are wiring lights, find out a bit about why are they are place where they are. If you are satisfying code requirements, find out why the code authorities wrote them. And on and on. You'll do a better job, and it may even make you more valuable.


----------



## Crackrx (Oct 10, 2014)

Always assume it's live.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Never get involved in a land war in Asia


----------



## Sebehk (Mar 27, 2014)

Have a variety of tools. Buy the best tools. Fluke meters are highly recommended.

Keep your meter(s), tools, tool belt/tool bag in tip-top shape. Replace as needed.


----------



## LanternElectric (Jun 18, 2015)

*Apprenticeship Advice*

Good Morning,Respect yourself and remember every few minutes someone goes home permanently working Electrical. This is a Career of safe choices for someone of strong character and the conviction to do what you know is Right! You now have one shot to prove to me that you will choose to be safe.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

*Grow Legs no. Dissolve into a gaseous state yes.*



jrannis said:


> If you intend to bring a fancy smancy meter like a
> fluke 3000 FC DMM, on a jobsite,don't turn your back on it.
> They grow legs and run like Carl Lewis.


They don't grow legs really. They just have a much higher vapor pressure when you are not watching them which gets higher the longer that unwatched status continues. Eventually the vapor pressure becomes so high that they dissolve into the atmosphere with no further provocation needed. Conversely if the same meter is in a locked tool box in a supervised gang box or in a pouch on your belt the vapor pressure tends to remain well below the ambient pressure and no tendency to dissolve will be observed. 

Tom 

"This alternating current stuff is just a fad. It is much too dangerous for general use." Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

jfwfmt said:


> Always use a low-Z (low impedance) voltmeter when measuring normal building wiring voltages. A high- impedance meter will often produce erroneous results -- showing voltage when there really isn't a metallic connection to a voltage source.


There is really no substitute for a Wigginton solenoid tester. They will never show nonexistent power and they never fail to show real power that can hurt you. 

-- 
Tom 

"This alternating current stuff is just a fad. It is much too dangerous for general use." Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## successwale (Jul 31, 2013)

As apprentice, he must acquired adequate knowledge (both theoretical and practical) about the trade, learn from professional and if he is in doubt about anything on his trade, he should ask. he must have a self determination. He should not think of getting money immediately.


----------



## ColoradoJW (Aug 22, 2010)

I think the most valuable tool you will ever have is your mind. Keep it open and don't be afraid to use it. Common sense will generally get you out of most jams. And if something doesn't seem right, it probably isn't. It doesn't matter who told you.


----------



## steadydave (Apr 19, 2013)

*Keep Learning*

Always be open to learn from everyone, even a green apprentice. Take advantage of all the resources on the internet. Most companies have created very good sites that not only give instructions on a particular piece of equipment or device but also good general knowledge. It is up to you to be curious enough and interested enough to use what is there.


----------



## Vicdog (Mar 18, 2013)

Be proactive. Don't wait for some one to tell you to plug in the extension cord or clean up/put away the tools. Take notes at the end of the day on new things you learned. It will help you remember.


----------



## lugggnuttt (Nov 7, 2011)

*from: lugggnuttt*

Learn your Parts!....Proper terms for tools,equip. ect. reason being as a newbie,you meet alot of jokesters that are gonna give you a hard time and just might get you fired. example: I was partnered with another helper new on a jobsite that was a 37 floor tower.all supplies were kept on the ground in a conex next to the office. jokingly...our co workers sent him down for a "bucket of ohms". one service elevator,numerous contractors,plumbers,ect. took the elevator 15min just to reach you.15mins down,15min searching before the forman asked what he was looking for. needless to say he never made it back to the roof. Just be carefull and don't trust anyone.use lock-out and tag-out procedures to assure the power is truly OFF. you got some really sick people out there who'd get a kick out of seeing you flop around,just so they can say "I told you so".


----------



## bczygan (Oct 30, 2015)

Get all the training you can.

And find the best mentors you can find.

And never stop learning.

Bill


----------



## former farmer (Feb 27, 2013)

Ask all the questions you want, but pay attention to the answers. If you have to ask the same question over and over, your mentor will get irritated.

No one knows everything (even though some think they do) and keep learning.


----------



## George Mosher (Nov 4, 2015)

*What sincere advice would you offer to an apprentice electrician?*

I would tell the apprentice to learn about electricity and respect it and do not be afraid of it...Always Respect It.


George Mosher
Electrical Maintenance and Repair


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

The first thing would be, if available, is try to learn as much of the theory of electrical, an apprentice electrician college course, and if possible, take part in a course or college that will give you a heads up on what it will be like on a new construction electrical site.
Learn troubleshooting electrical. 
It is good to start in residential electric and move to commercial and Industrial.
Residential electric has chances to learn basics that are harder to learn in the fast paced commercial and industrial settings.

Try to find a company or independent contractor that doesn't mind working with Apprentices, and will show you the correct ways, and allow you the time to improve quality and speed with experience.


----------



## gjbast (Jan 23, 2014)

*Apprentice advice.*

Everybody works at a different pace. I've got a pretty fast pace I work at until I'm doing anything with electricity. I slow it down and really think through every project twice. I suggest all apprentices follow the same advice. :thumbup:


----------



## reybo (Jan 9, 2013)

*Advice to newbie*

Never touch the naked alligator clip.


----------



## Hendra Tampang Allo (Jun 8, 2015)

*Advice for apprentice*

Electricity is a good for humanity. Learn to be professional and do it with heart, not only for money. Imagine a better world with good electrical installation and use at every house, building, and everywhere.


----------



## sroms (May 12, 2015)

I would say, don't ever say that you cannot do something because you don't know how. Say that you have never done that, but are willing to try and learn. I have seen apprentices sent packing because they were unwilling to learn new things. Foreman and project to managers were always willing to help me learn because I was always willing to learn.


----------



## Exlr8r (Dec 1, 2014)

*Future Electrician*

As an apprentice you will receive a lot of advice from accomplished electricians and instructors. Experience and a positive attitude towards this trade are a must. You can never be too safe. Remember that your work ethic on your electrical install could mean the difference between someone being hurt or enjoying the fruits of your abilities. A Master Electrician once said 'Electricity is the last magic in the world'. Everyone wants to play with it but only those that respect and understand electricity can do the work safe and correctly. Don't forget to stay on top of your studies. You might start as an apprentice, but with experience and knowledge you can move on to become a Journeyman Electrician and then a Master Electrician.


----------



## Wayne Wade (May 25, 2015)

I want you to go home safe and sound. Never work on an energized circuit. Always check the circuit to be worked on your self. Never take my word or anyone else's word a circuit is de-energized. Keep your head in the game. Know what you are working on. Always know and use your lock out tag out procedure. Check and double check. I had a friend who opened a disconnect which was wired line conductors on the bottom load conductors on the top. He opened the disconnect then was killed by the live conductors on the bottom. Always check for energized conductors even after you know you have opened them. We never know what someone has done before we arrive. Please be safe!


----------



## MrPipe (May 29, 2015)

Gain all the knowledge you can by LISTENING AND OBSERVING your journeyman and all the journeymen around you. Don't be afraid to ask questions.They are there to HELP you become a skilled electrician.


----------



## pcmike (May 14, 2009)

If you plan to make a career of this field, you have to invest a lot of time off the job studying, researching and learning. This never stops if you want to last a long time. 

Study and understand the math and physics of electrical circuitry -- if you can't understand trigonometry and basic vector analysis (and basic calculus) you wont progress much beyond being a construction wireman -- serious electrical maintenance, especially in an industrial setting, can be baffling without understanding those courses.

If you ever consider opening your own shop, you will get a good education in business -- its best to get that education before opening your business rather than after you get ruined. (You can be a great electrician and still be a lousy businessman.) 

Most important -- stay safe and trust no one else for your safety.


----------



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

Always think ahead of what you doing, and things seem to come out better.
if you cant talk and work at the same time, don't talk.


----------



## seabeeCE (Dec 22, 2009)

Be a sponge. Soak in the years of accumulated knowledge from the journeymen you work around and above all BE SAFE!


----------



## Shaggy (Aug 30, 2013)

Remember there is no such thing as teaching there is only learning. There is usually more than one way to do things and do not be afraid to suggest something if you have another idea. Keep your job site clean it reflects on your boss to his customers. Its not easy finding good reliable help so if you are that you will move up the ladder quickly.:thumbup:


----------



## cdshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Best advice as others have said learn all that you can, dont be afraid to make mistakes but learn from them, and enjoy what you do it will never be a job if you enjoy it but a lifestyle.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

*Be Patient and careful.*

"Quality can be seen in the purchase of oats. If you want good clean fresh oats you must pay a fair price. If you will be content with oats that have already been through the horse you can pay slightly less." 
Yankee shop keepers saying. 

When you start out get the minimum number of tools that you actually need and buy the best you can find for what you are able to spend. Quality tools will last a lot longer and are far less fatiguing to use. Don't buy any tools that you do not know anything about. Now matter how wonderful they may appear at first view you will find out that the savings you hoped to achieve by buying from some unknown manufacturer will prove to be an illusion when you have to buy that same kind of tool again because you really did get what you payed for. 

More importantly be extremely wary of bargain basement test tools. Buy testers that have the appropriate rating for the kind of work you are going to do. For most Electrical workers of any description that means buying Category III rated meters and other test devices. Be aware that there really are counterfeit certification markings on many of the nameless manufacturer test tool offerings. Since you cannot afford to have a meter blow up in your hand, save up a little more and buy name brand equipment were you can have confidence in the safety labeling. 

*[Measurement Category III:* 
This category refers to measurements on hard-wired equipment in fixed installations, distribution boards, and circuit breakers. Other examples are wiring, including cables, bus bars, junction boxes, switches, socket outlets in the fixed installation, and stationary motors with permanent connections to fixed installations.] 

Wear clothing that is actually appropriate for the job you are going to do. If you wear synthetic clothing that can melt, and you are exposed to an arc flash; because someone else broke the safety rules; many synthetics will melt right through your underwear and onto your skin. Burn nurses hate synthetics because they have to disentangle the melted plastic from whatever is left of the burn victims skin. This process, called "Debridement", is the most painful part of burn treatment. The good news is that you can avoid any possibility of ever going through it by being dressed in appropriate work clothing from neck to toes and wrist to wrist. Get used to working in a full set of clothing. The more flesh you have exposed the greater the risk of injury. 

Others have already said it in many different ways but I will sum up. You have to crawl before you can walk. Do not attempt work that you do not know how to do without someone competent there with you if there is any chance of encountering energized circuits. A bad pipe bend means wasted pipe were an incompetent attempt to test a circuit can mean a disabling injury or death. 

With all that out of the way I will say just show up on time ready to work and ready to learn. Oh and bring several pencils and a pocket sharpener in addition to the pocket notebook others have already suggested. Good Luck. 

-- 
Tom 

"This alternating current stuff is just a fad. It is much too dangerous for general use." Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## big_power (Nov 25, 2009)

The only stupid question is the one that isn't asked. Answering apprentice questions is another way for the journeyworker to increase their knowledge, it's a win/win situation. As an apprentice, just remember that someday, maybe soon, you will be on the receiving end of the questions!


----------



## ls electric (Sep 6, 2011)

Keep you enthusiasm for the job.


----------



## EZElectric (Jul 21, 2015)

Show up on time to the job site, follow instructions, keep a notepad handy to write down things you need to remember, be professional in dealing with customers and manager. Have a teachable spirit.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I always tell apprentices to never stop learning!
Take as many classes as you can. Don't stop just because you are out of school!
Go for your Masters License -regardless if you plan on owning a company or not. It is a key that can open doors that otherwise would stay shut.

Try to work in as many different aspects in the trade as possible.. Fire alarm, security, door access, PLC, motor control, Temp. Control, residential, commercial , industrial. You will be amazed what you will discover when you do this.

Go over the code on a regular basis! go over what your doing at work or pick a topic to review for the month. 

Always and I mean ALWAYS ask questions!!


----------



## JudyN (Aug 21, 2012)

*Always Test*

Always test circuit yourself do not rely on what others say it is your life in your hands, and work everything as if it is hot.:thumbsup:
We have partnered with Fluke to give away the *Fluke 3000 FC DMM / PRV240 Proving Unit Kit* to one of our members!

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question.

*What sincere advice would you offer to an apprentice electrician?*

On *November 11, 2015* we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._

View attachment 66577


*Fluke PRV240 Proving Unit*



View attachment 66585


*Fluke 3000 FC Series Wireless Multimeter*



_Sponsored by: Fluke Inc._[/quote]


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

Know exactly what to do for completion of a given task. If you are unsure about procedure and safety methods...always ask. Personally I have found in 50 years of being part of the electrical trade as a professional, I learn something every day about the job given.

Having an electrical manual that gives in-depth experience proven methods, is the most important key to compliance requirements during an inspection. Ask the inspector for the local adopted rules by Article and Section number that are required to correct the project work done.

I will add a professional edition of _ELECTRICAL INSTALLATION DWELLING WIRING, New Codes... Advanced Methods_, to the winner of this contest. The text is exceptional in installation illustrations, schematics, charts, NEC-IRC references and Dual Function Technology data. 
Thank You, rbj


----------



## evans.rogerd (Sep 27, 2015)

*Some advice*

First in.
Last out.
Yes, this is a competition. Always be the first person out of your truck walking into the project. Be the first person to unlock gang boxes, ladders etc., and the first person with tools on , ready to work. At the end of the day when journeymen are standing around talking, don't get caught doing the same. Make sure the journeyman you are working with has all of their tools put away, and if not- go get them and put them away. 
Project Managers, Supervisors, Foreman, Lead People, and heck, other Journey workers have their eyes on you. This is why I say it is a competition. One day work will thin out and so will the "herd". If you are the one that sticks out in everybody's mind, you will be picked to continue on serving the company, customers, and collecting that essential paycheck.


----------



## nfgcgrb (Oct 25, 2014)

Pay attention
double check your work, your life or someone else could depend on you working safely


----------



## PeteBuh (Jul 26, 2013)

Keep asking questions. You will use the answers someday. Don't stop being curious.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm in this position right now. The best advice I could give is to not give up. I was a week out of the technical school that I went to when I got hired by my first electrical contractor. I did everything that was asked and still got fired after 2 weeks. I found another company and got fired from there after 2 months. I started to think that I may have picked the wrong trade. I met a 28 yr old master electrician and he's helped me with any questions I've had, and I've worked with him on many cool jobs. The next time I was hired by a company, I counted down the weeks until I made it past 90 days of employment. That was a big step. I ended up working for them for 5 months before I was laid off. I'm now with my 4th company and this seems to be the one that will help me reach my next goal in this trade of starting my first year in the apprenticeship. I would suggest not getting too high or too low about about the different contractors that you'll work with. You're there to learn, and you're there to find your old path in one of the many paths of the electrical trade. The most important thing is to keep learning, and do whatever you have to do to get into an apprenticeship. Only then, will people take you seriously in this trade. If I had known these things 2 years ago, I would've gone straight to the apprenticeship, even without looking for an electrical contractor first.


----------



## Elec tricka (Jun 12, 2015)

It's not about knowing the answers it's about knowing the right questions.
Bend the wire the way it wants to go.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't be in such a rush that you make mistakes. Take the time required to do the task well. You will get faster at it with practice.


----------



## Happy31 (Mar 1, 2013)

Never assume the power is off, always test!


----------



## Chriso_bmx (Nov 5, 2015)

The number one tool in your kit? Testers. You can never test too often. Better than being dead.
Test. Test. Test


----------



## stealthjeep1 (Jan 21, 2014)

When working around electricity, always treat it as though it is energized. Don't rush through your work, take your time and do it correctly and safely.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

So many qualities go into being a good employee, contractor, electrician.

Punctuality, good attitude, listening skills, eager to learn ... I could go on forever.
You will NEVER improve these skills if your blinded,injured, or dead !

Test before you work.
Re-test before you work
Always turn your back when switching a breaker, even if they guys tease you about it being 'just a little 120v' breaker.
Always use your PPE

When you come back from break .... RETEST !
If your sidetracked on something and come back to it .... RETEST !

The rest will fall into place :whistling2:


----------



## Eddie702 (Aug 7, 2015)

Some in the trades enjoy giving the apprentices a hard time. Getting them discouraged will not help them. They absolutely need to learn to work hard but I don't believe in making them do anything I wouldn't do myself.

They need to learn and pay attention, ask a lot of questions, read and spend some time out of work learning the trade. Learn all you can and don't stop learning.

STAY OFF THE PHONE, TEXTING ETC. This is one of the biggest complaints. Always show up on time, early is better


----------



## Dock (Sep 24, 2014)

Shut up and listen. 
Be safe, always. 
It is your responsibility to learn. 
I can't teach you how to be a responsible man. 
There is always somewhere to sweep. 
Don't make excuses, tell me what you are going to do to fix it.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I'll be serious now.



Welcome to the trade. While this field may interest you, and you can make a decent living out of it, you have to always remember that no matter how much you learn, no matter how many pieces of equipment you are going to work on, and no matter how many times things seem to be rushed, always remember that you need to go home at the end of your shift in the same condition or better than you arrived.


----------



## biltheref (Apr 10, 2013)

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## zellerjr (Nov 4, 2012)

If you break something, tell your journeyman and fix it, or vise versa. Always. Don't be afraid to let them know. We have all broken something, I personally have broken alot. If you have questions ask, there are no stupid questions in my book. Don't borrow tools without asking and always always put them back. No matter what test everything!!!!


----------



## Derotex (Jan 3, 2013)

I use to tell every green helper that they would be a liability for the first year so keep that in mind as you work and learn. Show up, Keep up and Shut up and Never let me see you with your butt touching the dirt , concrete or floor during your 8 job hours. When you get a pay raise you will know that we like what you have been doing. Tough ? ... maybe but we have had five green apprentices that went on to pass their master's exam.


----------



## guitarchris (Jan 16, 2009)

Listen to those who have gone before you, they aren't just telling you things to sound smart. 

Always break out your meter and verify that it's dead. Don't just go with what someone told you. Work it like its hot, leave it like it could get energized. You only have one life.

Decide if you want to be a helper, J-man, licensed guy or business owner. There is no shame in making a career of any of those positions. Take classed to be the best at what you do. Wanna be an amazing J-man, take code classes and really push your understanding of our craft. Want to have your own business take some bookkeeping and management classes......Learn continually. 

Become proficient with a rule/tape measure. 
A stick rule is killer for can light layouts or any other short distance ceiling work....it doesn't flop and get all awkward like a tape.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The funny thing about people saying to listen to those who came before.... sometimes they are just saying things to sound smart. I can't count how much bunk knowledge was fed to me by those who were in the trade longer. My advice is learn all you can about the mechanics of wiring, but don't believe a word anyone tells you about theory or code until you look it up and u Der stand it yourself.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Practice anticipating the next step in the project. Have the next fitting ready or stock materials before you run out. Work on good communication skills.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Endeavour to learn not just the how but the why. The best people in this trade are the ones who can think outside the box, take things they've learned from one task or experience and apply them to other, similar situations never encountered before. Learn from mistakes, not just yours but those of others (especially those of others). As you progress, you will be handed the answer fewer and fewer times, and you may even be increasingly handed the wrong answer. Knowing WHY things are the way they are will help you suss out when those answers are wrong, or help you to find your own answers when none are available. Be the guy who everyone else on the crew knows can solve the problem and you'll never be out of work (you'll also have to fix everyone else's **** ups, but at least you'll have a job when the rest get their walking papers). At the same time, stay humble, and gracious, and willing to teach others who haven't figured something out yet.


----------



## ke1hg (Mar 9, 2009)

First, show up ready to work, have a pencil and pad ready to write out tasks and questions to ask the journeymen and senior apprentices.
Second, look busy, don't ever be standing flat footed IE pick up your work place and be ready to jump on the next task. 
Finally just, be careful and never assume it's off. use your meter and always lock it out.
Electricman 43


----------



## Starlite528 (Feb 5, 2013)

If it looks good, it is good. If it feels good, it's wrong.
-Drill Sgt


----------



## gengfei83 (Sep 4, 2015)

Be safe. Wear safety boots. Always test before you stick your screwdriver inside.


----------



## brentj45 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Be Open Minded*

There are a lot of different ways to complete the same task. Take in as many techniques from as many different journeyman as you can as an apprentice. Use this to form your own approach. Always remember that the guy that 'Knows it All, In Fact Knows the Least'.... In this trade there will always be something you can learn from the guy beside you.


----------



## CraiGenerator (Feb 6, 2015)

*Get the right tools*

Get a circuit tracer when you get the chance if you are working on old construction. It's a lot more impressive if you can find your unlabeled circuit without killing power to all computers, etc in the process.

Look for one of the most valuable people at the company, and follow by example. Do what you can to make yourself an essential employee, and take initiative when safe.:thumbup:


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

be honest and never stop learning


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Voltron said:


> Keep a good attitude, be humble but confident, don't be late, don't leave early, stay organized, don't guess...ask questions, always be trying to learn something new, try your best...have pride in your work, keep your phone in your pocket, don't piss off or annoy the boss.


*Congratulations! * :biggrin:

@Voltron your name was selected in our random drawing for the Fluke 3000 FC DMM / PRV240 Proving Unit Kit!

I will be contacting your shortly for your shipping information.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Cricket said:


> *Congratulations! * :biggrin:
> 
> @Voltron your name was selected in our random drawing for the Fluke 3000 FC DMM / PRV240 Proving Unit Kit!
> 
> I will be contacting your shortly for your shipping information.


Wow, That just made my day!!! Thanks ET.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats!

i know you'll use that meter for the good of the universe.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Congratulations man!


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*Congrats*



Voltron said:


> Wow, That just made my day!!! Thanks ET.


Contact me for the best electrical book ever written for dwelling cabling and wiring hookup installation. You will be amazed... rbj


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

So names were just picked out of a hat, it didn't matter what they said?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sdavey1 (Oct 29, 2011)

congrats


----------



## DDavidElectric (Dec 14, 2015)

Learn as much as you can.


----------

